# How to get more Red Dahlias?



## Katelyn (Jan 11, 2018)

I feel really dumb for asking this, but how do you get more?! I know you can buy the blue, but am I just missing something??


----------



## Bcat (Jan 11, 2018)

you get them as a timed goal for harvesting flowers, villagers will sometimes give you seeds randomly for favors, and you get 1 seed when you release a butterfly in someone else's garden.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 11, 2018)

Bcat said:


> you get them as a timed goal for harvesting flowers, villagers will sometimes give you seeds randomly for favors, and you get 1 seed when you release a butterfly in someone else's garden.



Ahh gotcha, I knew the first one but I didn't know about the last two. I haven't done any favors for villagers since this started and I didn't even know you could release the butterflies. 

Another thing though, is there a limit as to how many seeds you can get from releasing? Kind of like the limit to how many flowers you can water every so many hours?


----------



## arbra (Jan 11, 2018)

I find that if you release one at a time (and then click finish in between) that you get more seeds than if you just released all at once.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 11, 2018)

I have a related question... once a dahlia has spawned a butterfly is that it?  Will butterflies respawn on that same flower a little later?  Or do you have to harvest it and plant a new one to get another butterfly?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 11, 2018)

arbra said:


> I find that if you release one at a time (and then click finish in between) that you get more seeds than if you just released all at once.



THIS. If you want to give the same friend multiple butterflies. Release 1 then stop the release another.


----------



## Shele (Jan 12, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> I have a related question... once a dahlia has spawned a butterfly is that it?  Will butterflies respawn on that same flower a little later?  Or do you have to harvest it and plant a new one to get another butterfly?



Each flower only spawns one butterfly. Harvest and plant new. However, you should leave a few flowers all the time so your friends can share their butterflies with you. Note: butterflies can be shared on all flowers, not just the dahlias.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 12, 2018)

Shele said:


> Each flower only spawns one butterfly. Harvest and plant new. However, you should leave a few flowers all the time so your friends can share their butterflies with you. Note: butterflies can be shared on all flowers, not just the dahlias.



I learned this the hard way, going to try to leave at least a few flowers bloomed from here on cause it takes so long for them to grow and I don't want to miss out on butterflies! 

Also you want to harvest them and replant new ones so you can trade them in for stuff, there's a lot of nice things you can get, love of materials that are harder to get so I've been trading mine in for those. Shame you can only get so many of each thing. *cries*


----------

